# Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!



## Cey (30. April 2012)

*Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Vor kurzem wurde berichtet, dass der Wechsel von Lötzinn auf Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Die und IHS die Ursache für die Hitzeproblematik von ivy Bridge darstellte. Die chinesischen Kollegen von news.mydrivers.com haben nun endlich den erwarteten Test durchgeführt und die CPU geköpft. *Die Temperaturen der CPU ohne Heatspreader waren genauso hoch wie mit dem Heatspreader!*

Es scheint daher wirklich der Fertigungsprozess bzw. die Strukturgröße der ausschlaggebende Faktor für den schlechten Wärmeabtransport zum Kühler zu sein.

Quelle: www.eteknix.com


----------



## webwebber (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

quelle ist pceva.com
siehe: â€žIvy Bridgeâ€œ: Hitzeproblematik beim Ãœbertakten erklÃ¤rt - ComputerBase


----------



## OdlG (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Ärgerlich, aber dann kann ich zumindest jetzt schon zuschlagen. wollte noch auf ausbesserung warten


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Hat OBR doch schon vor ca. ner Woche geschrieben. So neu is des nich...


----------



## FreezerX (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Ein weiterer Test mit einem Ivy Prozessor würde mir gefallen, da ein Test wenig ist. 
Sieht man sich aber den Test an, liegen die Temperaturen mit und ohne IHS extrem nah zusammen. 

Mein Fazit ist, dass die Wahl zwischen Ivy Bridge und Sandy Bridge K-Prozessoren nahezu völlig belanglos ist, falls die integrierte Grafik nicht genutzt wird. Bei Standardtakt unterscheidet sich die Leistung im geringen Prozentbereich, mit Übertaktung egalisiert die Leistung nahezu vollständig.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Es wurden auch verschiedene WLPs getestet. Keine brachte eine merkliche Verbesserung...


----------



## SpatteL (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Und was haben die zwischen Kühler und Die gepackt ... richtig WLP. 
Wo wir wieder beim ursprünglichem Problem sind.
Das Lot was sonst Die und IHS verbindet hat nun mal einen wesentlich bessern Wärmeleitwert.
Und durch den IHS hat man eine größere Fläche, auf die der eigentliche Kühler aufsitzt.
Also ich bin der Meinung, wenn Intel statt der WLP Lot genommen hätte, wären die Temps besser.


----------



## Cey (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Gibt wohl diverse Quellen. Die pceva.com scheint mir eine andere Quelle zu sein als die im Text erwähnte, oder? Habe als Quelle zum weiterlesen eine englischsprachige Seite erwähnt, chinesisch kann hier ja keiner von uns.

Ich kann schwer glauben, dass die Leistungsaufnahme wirklich so gleich ist. Die neue 22nm Fertigung sollte doch deutlichen Undervoltingspielraum haben.


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Spattel, ließt du nicht Beitrag? Es liegt NICHT an der WLP!
Eine geköpfte CPU ohne IHS (oder Heatspreader) läuft normalerweise immer kühler als mit, egal ob die CPU vorher WLP oder Lot unter dem IHS hatte...

Vllt hat sich Intel mit dem 3D Transistoren auch zu viel zugemutet. 
Ein einfacher Shrink auf 22nm als normaler Tick wäre sicher anders verlaufen, wäre dann aber sicher größer ausgefallen.

Es kann ja damit zusammenhängen, dass die 3D Transistoren jetzt weniger "Luft" zwischen einander besitzen, die schon etwas wärme abführt, also dass sich die CPU praktisch selbst noch zusätzlich aufheizt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ein Tick ist eben dazu da um Probleme zu erkennen, bei Haswell wirds sicher besser laufen, ansonsten sehen wir einen Hotwell


----------



## Löschzwerg (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Eine geköpfte CPU ohne IHS (oder Heatspreader) läuft normalerweise immer kühler als mit, egal ob die CPU vorher WLP oder Lot unter dem IHS hatte...



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Gerade weil der DIE kleiner als bei Sandy Bridge ist ist der IHS wichtiger da hier die Hitze besser auf den Kühlkörper verteilt werden kann. Ohne IHS hat man nur eine punktuelle Belastung des Kühlers und "benutzt" dadurch evtl. nicht alle Heatpipes.

Daher finde ich den Test auch nicht sonderlich berauschend, uns fehlt immer noch der Vergleich mit IHS und Lot als Wärmeleiter.


----------



## FreezerX (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Und was haben die zwischen Kühler und Die gepackt ... richtig WLP.
> Wo wir wieder beim ursprünglichem Problem sind.


 
Ohne Experiment oder Simulation lässt sich nicht sicher sagen, ob eine Lötverbindung Vorteile hat.

Die Frage ist halt, welcher der nachfolgenden zwei Wege ist in der Lage den höchsten Wärmestrom zu erzeugen:
(1) Die -> metallisches Lot -> IHS -> WLP -> Kühler
(2) Die -> WLP -> Kühler

Hätten alle Schichten (DIE, Lot, IHS, WLP) den gleichen Querschnitt, wäre (2) bezüglich Wärmestrom effektiver, da Lot und IHS überflüssige Widerstände sind.
Da aber die DIE-Lot-IHS Verbindung einen sehr geringen Wärmeleitwiderstand haben dürfte und die Fläche zum Kühler effektiv vergrößert wird, ist es möglich, dass (1) besser ist.
Welcher Weg den höchsten Wärmestrom erzeugt, ist pauschal nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. April 2012)

Cey schrieb:


> Gibt wohl diverse Quellen. Die pceva.com scheint mir eine andere Quelle zu sein als die im Text erwähnte, oder? Habe als Quelle zum weiterlesen eine englischsprachige Seite erwähnt, chinesisch kann hier ja keiner von uns.
> 
> Ich kann schwer glauben, dass die Leistungsaufnahme wirklich so gleich ist. Die neue 22nm Fertigung sollte doch deutlichen Undervoltingspielraum haben.


 Das ist doch gerade der Witz... Das ging früher mal ohne Probleme. Wir nähern uns aber immer weiter der minimalen Schaltspannung eines Transistors an, wodurch die Spannungssenkungen immer kleiner Ausfallen werden, die Packdichte aber weiterhin recht konstant zunimmt.



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Spattel, ließt du nicht Beitrag? Es liegt NICHT an der WLP!
> Eine geköpfte CPU ohne IHS (oder Heatspreader) läuft normalerweise immer kühler als mit, egal ob die CPU vorher WLP oder Lot unter dem IHS hatte...
> 
> Vllt hat sich Intel mit dem 3D Transistoren auch zu viel zugemutet.
> ...


 Auf das Bild würde ich nicht zu viel geben.

1. werden da zwei Prozesse miteinander verglichen
2. sind das nur Teststrukturen
3. sieht es nicht danach aus, als ob man beim 32nm Bild sonderlich dicht gepackt hätte.

Was man nur sieht ist, dass der Kanal/Basis nun VIEL schmäler ist. Das sind nämlich die jeweils von oben links nach unten rechts verlaufenden Strukturen. Da sieht man schon sehr deutlich, was das neue Gate-Design bringt. 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Ohne Experiment oder Simulation lässt sich nicht sicher sagen, ob eine Lötverbindung Vorteile hat.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, welcher der nachfolgenden zwei Wege ist in der Lage den höchsten Wärmestrom zu erzeugen:
> (1) Die -> metallisches Lot -> IHS -> WLP -> Kühler
> ...


 Man kann aber von alten Ergebnissen her interpolieren, wo das Entfernen des IHS niedrigere Temperaturen zur Folge hatte. Es ist also auf jeden Fall nicht davon aus zu gehen, dass sich hier große Unterschiede ergeben. Lass es 2-3 Grad sein. Das sind dann aber noch immer nicht die ~20(?)°C, die man misst.


----------



## FreezerX (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass ich den großen Temperaturunterschied erklären will, sondern die Aussage von SpatteL relativiert. 
Die hohe Differenz bei hohem Takt wird der Leistungsdichte geschuldet sein und möglicherweise dem 3D Aufbau. Bei letzterem habe ich aber keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cey (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Naja, indem man eine Wärmeleitpaste mit einem richtig krassen Wärmeleitkoeffizienten nimmt, wie z.B. LiquidMetal, müsste man den Effekt des Lötzinns ja eigentlich simulieren.


----------



## 3-way (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Deshalb kann nur eine DIE -> Liquid Metal -> Kühler Test aussagekräftige Ergebnisse liefern.
Ich persönlich glaube allerdings, dass der DIE einfach heißer als SB wird.


----------



## Naumo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

ich sag nur 3D-Transistor 
http://http://www.tomshardware.de/Intel-3D-Transistor-Tri-Gate-Transistor,news-245689.html
da man eben nicht die Kühlfläche wie bei der alten Bauform hat, werden diese ein wenig heisser. 
Nur eine Vermutung meinerseits


----------



## fire2002de (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

ich würde die Generation einfach überspringen wenn ich Intel jünger wäre. bei der nächsten wird Intel schon wieder richtig was drauf packen ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Naja halt ne Wakü draufpacken, für 300 Euro kriegt man da schon was... wenn man schon so ne tolle CPU will kann man da auch eine anständige Kühlung draufpacken.

Ist ja auch eine Investition, ich meine die Lebensdauer der CPU ist bei OC höher und auch kann man ne WaKü immer wieder brauchen. Höchstens mal einen anderen Kühler oder so..

Wer heute noch keine Wakü hat lebt sowieso hinter dem Mond

Mein I7 3930k wird sogar von nem günstigen Corsair Kühler genug gekühlt.


----------



## skyscraper (7. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer heute noch keine Wakü hat lebt sowieso hinter dem Mond



Sorry, aber diese Aussage finde ich irgendwie völlig daneben. Hoffe mal, das war ein Witz.


----------



## MFZ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hitzkopf Ivy Bridge - Doch nicht die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS schuld!*

Ich hab bei Wasserkühlung immer Angst, dass die umliegenden Komponenten weniger Luftzug bekommen als bei Luftkühlung.


----------

